# P-Weg Marathon



## Deleted 83484 (28. Juli 2010)

Ich suche für einen Bike-Kumpel einen Startplatz für Plettenberg!

Vielleicht kann ja jemand leider nicht starten...und mein Kumpel würde sich sehr freuen, wenn er könnte


----------



## tranquillity (30. Juli 2010)

Es gibt schon ne lange Nachrückerliste ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (1. August 2010)

Mein Kumpel hat einen Startplatz. Perfekt.


----------



## Rubber-Duck (30. August 2010)

P-WEG

Ich suche noch einen Startplatz für den 42 Bike Marathon in Plettenberg

Wer einen abgeben kann, bitte melden


Vielen Dank

Gruß G.


----------



## bubbecke (1. September 2010)

Hi Leute..

Ich hätte noch einen Startplatz abzugeben, natürlich zum normalen "Anmeldepreis"

Es geht um die 42km Strecke...

Bin leider krass verletzt... und kann nicht starten...

einfach hier Melden... Gucke morgen noch mal hier nach. Die erste Antwort kann ihn haben....!

Viele Grüße....


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (1. September 2010)

Hallo,

ist der Startplatz noch zu vergeben?

Kann man ihn auch auf die Lang Distanz umschreiben lassen?

Gruß
Doris


----------



## bubbecke (1. September 2010)

hi doris...

damit hast du gewonnen... von mir aus kannst du den platz gerne haben... wie können wir in kontakt treten? habe keine lust hier meine mailadresse oder tel. nr reinzuschreiben.... und dann muss man sehen wie es mit der ummeldung gehen kann.... viele grüße stefan....


----------



## plantara (3. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich hätte noch einen Startplatz abzugeben.

Das steht dazu bei http://www.p-weg.de/

Weitergabe von Startplätzen:
Ein Hinweis zur Weitergabe von Startnummern. Jede Weitergabe muss uns vom neuen Teilnehmer gemeldet werden!

Durch die Personalisierung der Startnummern dürfte nur in den seltensten Fällen der Name auf der Startnummer zum neuen Starter passen. Weitaus gravierender sind aber daraus resultierende Fehler in den Altersklassen- oder Geschlechterwertungen. Also: Bei Übernahme einer Startnummer bitte unbedingt eine Mail an [email protected]ettenberg.de!
Nachträgliche Änderungen im Anschluss an den Wettkampf sind nicht möglich, sondern führen automatisch zur Disqualifikation.

Danke für euer Verständnis!


----------



## confidence (3. September 2010)

Hallo,

auch ich stelle meinen harterkämpften Startplatz für die 42km Runde
hier zur Verfügung. Natürlich auch nur zum normalen Startpreis.

Schade für mich, aber die Gesundheit geht vor!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Rubber-Duck (3. September 2010)

Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> P-WEG
> 
> Ich suche noch einen Startplatz für den 42 Bike Marathon in Plettenberg
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank,ich habe einen bekommen...


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (3. September 2010)

suche auch noch einen Startplatz für die große Rund,
einfach PN schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (6. September 2010)

Wer aus Duisburg oder Umgebung fährt in Plettenberg. So könnte man doch zusammen fahren...


----------



## EliteHPC (6. September 2010)

Nabend zusammen!

Ich biete Euch hiermit meinen *Startplatz* für die große Runde (87km) an!
Kann leider bedingt durch eine Erkältung nicht an den Start gehen

Bei ernsthaftem Interesse bitte schnell melden, via PN

Denn: der frühe Vogel fängt den...

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Wave (6. September 2010)

falls irgendwer plant wegen der streckenänderung mit dem rennrad zu starten: lasst es... die treppen sind damit nicht zu fahren!  

marc (der wegen verletzungen evtl auch noch einen startplatz abzugeben hat)


----------



## Berrrnd (6. September 2010)

@Wave

du kennst anscheinend die strecke.
beschreib sie doch mal.

ist ein vergleich mit der mittelstrecke dieses jahr in willingen machbar?


----------



## kodak (8. September 2010)

Hallo,

mich wuerde auch interessieren wie die Strecke aussieht, sollte doch  nur vor Teindeln geaendert sein, wusste nicht das der Rest Rennradtauglich ist ;-) ...

Wer kann sagen wie die Bodenbeschaffenheit ist? Hier ist tiefer Schlamm ... oder andere Frage welche Reifen zieht ihr auf?

Danke


----------



## AndreZ. (8. September 2010)

Wave schrieb:


> marc (der wegen verletzungen evtl auch noch einen startplatz abzugeben hat)



Mensch Mense alte Hütte, mach mal keinen Schei§§.
Wir brauchen dich vorne wieder zum Tempo machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (8. September 2010)

Auch ich habe noch einen Startplatz ( Biker 42km ) krankheitsbedingt abzugeben ... wer Interesse hat ( PN )


----------



## apoptygma (8. September 2010)

Wünsche allen, die noch gesund sind ;-), nen gutes Rennen. Auch ich musste erkältungs- und damit trainigsrückstandsbedingt meinen Startplatz abgeben. And er Erkältung laborier ich getz die dritte Woche


----------



## Deleted 83484 (8. September 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wünsche allen, die noch gesund sind ;-), nen gutes Rennen. Auch ich musste erkältungs- und damit trainigsrückstandsbedingt meinen Startplatz abgeben. And er Erkältung laborier ich getz die dritte Woche





Gute Besserung !


----------



## Bul (9. September 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wünsche allen, die noch gesund sind ;-), nen gutes Rennen. Auch ich musste erkältungs- und damit trainigsrückstandsbedingt meinen Startplatz abgeben. And er Erkältung laborier ich getz die dritte Woche



Du spinnst wohl Erst kommst du nicht zum Wickeder Marathon und nun auch nicht zum P-Weg.
Naja, ich werde da sein und man wird mich an einem AM-Fully erkennenBestimmt der einzige der mit soviel Federweg teilnimmt.

Ansonsten "Gute Besserung" Apoptygma und auch an alle Anderen und an den Rest: Viel Erfolg am Sonntag


----------



## Berrrnd (9. September 2010)

sei froh dass du federweg hast.

ich fahre die langstrecke mit starrgabel!


----------



## r19andre (9. September 2010)

ne,
ich habe meine Starrgabel extra ausgebaut und fahre sie nur im Rennen und nicht bei MA.

Für Barntrup ist sie wieder drin

viel Spass allen bei der Mokkaschlacht

Andre


----------



## Berrrnd (9. September 2010)

jup, barntrup auf jeden fall gefedert!


warum mokkaschlacht?
ist die strecke so matschig?


----------



## r19andre (10. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> jup, barntrup auf jeden fall gefedert!
> 
> 
> warum mokkaschlacht?
> ist die strecke so matschig?




sieh an,
ich fahre P-Weg gefedert  und Barntrup starr, allerdings im 3er Team.

Waren gestern abend auf Nightride und haben uns kostenlos eine Fango Packung geholt 

Denke bis Sonntag morgen wird sich in den Wäldern nicht so viel ändern.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Bul (10. September 2010)

Ich glaube der Federweg bringt mir in diesem Fall nur Nachteile.Ich werde dieses Jahr meine Ziele auch nicht berücksichtigen, weil ich dieses Jahr mehr Rückschritt als Fortschritt hatte.

Mal schauen wie es wird von den Bedingungen. Am Sonntag soll das Wetter ja mitspielen.

Grüße bul


----------



## Deleted 83484 (11. September 2010)

wie ist's denn momentan dort???

Sonne?? Temperatur???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastea82 (11. September 2010)

Ist zurzeit sonnig, kaum Wolken. Laut Aussenthermometer 27 Grad in der Sonne. Leichter Wind.
Meiner Meinung nach optimale Bedingungen. ;-)


----------



## Deleted 83484 (11. September 2010)

jau, so ist's hier ( Wuppertal ) heute auch....

wunderbar...obwohl für morgen nachmittag Regen angesagt ist...dann muss ich wohl mal schneller fahren *räusper*


----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2010)

welche strecken fahrt ihr denn so, und welche zeit stellt ihr euch vor?

ich fahre lang und hoffe so auf 5h15 bis 5h30.


----------



## r19andre (11. September 2010)

hmmmm,

ich war schonmal mit Plattfuss bei unter 5 Std. und da will ich wieder hinkommen.

mal sehen was so geht und wie der Boden einen festhält.

bis morgen

Andre


----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2010)

mit der starrgabel werde ich mich bergab wohl etwas zurückhalten. 

willingen bin ich in 5h37 gefahren.
höhenmeter ungefähr gleich, nur morgen ist die strecke ca. 6km kürzer.

schaun wir mal.


----------



## Wave (11. September 2010)

kleine runde  zeit? keine ahnung...strecke ist geändert, daher gibts keine referenz


----------



## Deleted 83484 (11. September 2010)

mein Ziel bei jedem Marathon:

durchkommen und nicht Letzter werden


----------



## crazy.man77 (12. September 2010)

ich war leider (ungewollt) früh zu hause. Ein verbogenes Schaltwerk und gleichzeitig auch ein Kettenriss bedeutete das Ende. 

Vielen Dank für die freundliche Hilfe an die Dame, die mir mit einem Kettennieter ausgeholfen hat. Das Teil habe ich anschließend im Zielbereich an der Infotheke abgegeben. Dank auch an die freundlichen Helfer, die mir den Weg zurück in den Ort neben der Strecke gezeigt haben. 

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Deleted 83484 (12. September 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> mein Ziel bei jedem Marathon:
> 
> durchkommen und nicht Letzter werden



Ziel erreicht!!
Bin sehr zufrieden.
Aber die Strecke war ja gegen 2008 schon enorm anders...aber schön.

Und die Stimmung am Startberg, im Schwimmbad und im Zielbereich war wieder allererste Sahne!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A4L (12. September 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Aber die Strecke war ja gegen 2008 schon enorm anders...aber schön.
> 
> Und die Stimmung am Startberg, im Schwimmbad und im Zielbereich war wieder allererste Sahne!!!



Kann ich so unterschreiben!

Streckenführung hat mir saugut gefallen!


----------



## r19andre (12. September 2010)

Hi,

jo die Strecke war für ein Sauerland MA sogar sehr ansprcuhsvoll was die Abfahrten angeht.

Und durchs Schwimmbad fahren war ja der Burner, geil

die Kulisse sowie geil, allein deshalb lohnt ich der P-Weg schon zu fahren.

Ach ja Ziel erreicht mt Plattfuss (mal wieder) 4:32 für gemessene 93km.

Gruß
Andre

PS: und ich bin froh das ich nicht kpl. starr gefahren bin, sorry k_star


----------



## Berrrnd (12. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ich fahre lang und hoffe so auf 5h15 bis 5h30.



ziel verfehlt!
war schon nach 4h42 im ziel. 
top 40 knapp verfehlt als 41.

dafür dass ich nicht wirklich trainiere finde ichs ganz ok.

am event kann man eigentlich nichts aussetzen!
außer, dass es etwas mehr starter auf der langstrecke sein könnten.

habe auf jeden fall alle hinter mir platzierten überholt, da ich erster vor dem besenwagen war.

sehr geil war die rampe im schwimmbad. schade dass da wahrscheinlich niemand ein foto von meinem sprung geschossen hat. 
gut dass die rampe nicht einen meter kürzer war, sonst wäre das vorderrad schon auf der schrägen aufgekommen.


ich fand die strecke gut mit starrgabel fahrbar.
an dem einen downhill hat mich jemand mit federgabel vorgelassen und er hat mich erst an der nächsten verpflegung wieder eingeholt, da ich angehalten habe.

@wave
dafür dass du vorher skeptisch warst, ist doch ein 3.platz auf der kurzen ganz ok. 

@alex80
glückwunsch zum 2. auf der kurzen.

hat dich der erste vor dem letzten abfahrt abgehängt?
viel zeit war ja nicht zwischen euch.

@ hanni84
hat dich der ast des hungers gepackt?
habe die auf einem wiesenstück überholt. mir viel der name nur nicht ein.


----------



## r19andre (12. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> @ hanni84
> hat die der ast des hungers gepackt?
> habe die auf einem wiesenstück überholt. mir viel der name nur nicht ein.



Hi,

das ist nen Kollege von mir der irgendwie bei km 60km nen Stecker gezogen hat. Bei ihm ging nix mehr. Hatte aufgrund seiner Trainingskilometer eigentlich damit gerechnet das er einiges schneller sein wird.
Du Lusche 

Ich hoffe das er am Samstag beim 8h Rennen wieder fit ist und mit uns aufs Podest fährt.

Andre


----------



## Berrrnd (12. September 2010)

habe ich mir schon gedacht, der stand quasi auf der wiese.
hat sich aber wohl noch mal motiviert, da der abstand zu mir gar nicht so groß war.

zum schluss bin ich echt verzweifelt!
hatte ihn überholt und dann stand da mehrere male 85km auf der straße geschrieben.
dann war ich oben und dachte es geht nur noch bergab. denkste!
straße runter und da zeigt der typ doch glatt wieder in den wald nach ob. 
rauf, runter, rauf, runter....
man war ich froh als die beiden typen da in ihren stühle saßen und nach unten zeigten.
die abfahrt war ja mal echt nett!


----------



## alex80 (12. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ziel verfehlt!
> 
> @alex80
> glückwunsch zum 2. auf der kurzen.
> ...



Hi,

vielen Dank, der Johannes hatte mich kurz vor Ende des zweiten Anstieges (also der erste im Wald) geholt und stehen lassen. Habe alles versucht, aber da konnte ich einfach nicht am Hinterrad bleiben. Der Abstand war zwischendrin laut Aussagen mehrerer Streckenposten zwischen 1 und 2 Minuten. Dass es zum Ende hin weniger wurde ist zwar schön, wusste ich aber natürlich nicht. Aber ob ich noch mal an ihn dran gekommen wäre, bezweifel ich. Der war berghoch schon "ziemlich" schnell. Dank des Leih-Fullys (das Trainings-Pronghorn von Timo A.) habe ich wohl mal bergab was gut machen können. 

Einen ausführlichen Bericht werde ich auf meiner HP einstellen unter:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/


Beste Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (13. September 2010)

bei Youtube entdeckt

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuiiTqEpc1Q"]YouTube        - P-Weg SingleTrail-StÃ¼rze 2010[/nomedia]


----------



## Hanni_84 (13. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ziel verfehlt! war schon nach 4h42 im ziel.  top 40 knapp verfehlt als 41.dafür dass ich nicht wirklich trainiere finde ichs ganz ok.


Mann mann, nicht schlecht! Da war ich mit vielen Trainingskilometern schlechter. Und mit Starrgabel wären mir wohl die Arme vorher abgefallen 




k_star schrieb:


> @ hanni84
> hat dich der ast des hungers gepackt?
> habe die auf einem wiesenstück überholt. mir viel der name nur nicht ein.



Hab dich gar nicht erkannt! War aber auch im Delirium 
 Bis ca. Kilomter 45 oder 50 oder so dachte ich: Meine Fresse, das geht definitiv auf unter 04:30 zu, mit Glück sogar noch ein Stückchen drunter!
...bis ich mich dann wirklich plötzlich so gefühlt habe, als hätte mir jemand den Stecker gezogen. Musste mich total quälen. Am Ende ist die Uhr dann bei 04:43 stehen geblieben. Na was solls 




r19andre schrieb:


> (...) das ist nen Kollege von mir der irgendwie bei km 60km nen Stecker gezogen hat. Bei ihm ging nix mehr. Hatte aufgrund seiner Trainingskilometer eigentlich damit gerechnet das er einiges schneller sein wird. Du Lusche



Ja ja, immer feste druff 



Gruß
Johannes


*PS: Was aber trotz Einbruch bleibt: Die Veranstaltung ist echt die Referenz in fast allen Belangen. Wahnsinns geile Sache! Und die neue Streckenführung v.a. durchs Aqua Magis kann gerne so bleiben!*


----------



## Bul (13. September 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> bei Youtube entdeckt
> 
> YouTube        - P-Weg SingleTrail-StÃ¼rze 2010



Über die Wurzel bin ich einfach drübergeknallt und bin nicht weggerutscht, wie die im Video. Vor mir hatten sich auch drei Leute dort gestapelt.


----------



## Berrrnd (13. September 2010)

Hanni_84 schrieb:


> Und mit Starrgabel wären mir wohl die Arme vorher abgefallen
> 
> 
> Hab dich gar nicht erkannt!




das mit der starrgabel ging eigentlich recht gut.
man muss sich halt seine linie vorher etwas ausgucken, was bei über 60km/h bergab gar nicht so einfach ist, und nicht einfach draufhalten wie mit federgabel.

einzig der eine knackige downhill war schwieriger. da war ich auch froh als ich unten war.


ich dürfte eigentlich einer der letzten gewesen sein der dich überholt hat.
habe dich auf einem wiesenstück überholt. ca. 4-5km vor dem ziel.
kurz danach kamen die ganzen 85km schriften auf der straße.

war komplett schwarz gekleidet, bis auf die weiß lila-schuhe


bis samstag ...


----------



## Hanni_84 (13. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ich dürfte eigentlich einer der letzten gewesen sein der dich überholt hat. habe dich auf einem wiesenstück überholt. ca. 4-5km vor dem ziel. kurz danach kamen die ganzen 85km schriften auf der straße.
> war komplett schwarz gekleidet, bis auf die weiß lila-schuhe



ah, alles klar, dann weiß ich bescheid! 




k_star schrieb:


> bis samstag ...


Jau! Hoffe da kommen doch ein paar mehr Leute, als es die Meldeliste bisher verspricht. Vllt. so wie im letzten Jahr...


----------



## alex80 (14. September 2010)

Bericht ist nun online:  http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=48

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Deleted 83484 (14. September 2010)

sehr schön!

Hier ist auch noch ein schön geschriebener Bericht vom P-Weg Marathon:


http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=3265:daumen:

Dieses Gänsehauterlebnis in dem Schwimmbad hatten offensichtlich alle Teilnehmer! Es war aber auch eine einzigartige Passage!

Nochmals Danke an das P-weg Team...und die ganzen Plettenberger, die einen die Berge hochgejubelt haben !!!
Freue mich jetzt schon auf 2011!!!

Was ( mal wieder !!) nicht so doll ist, sind die Bilder von Sportograf! Irgendwie haben die nicht (mehr) das feine Gespür, wo man am Besten Bilder macht.....schade!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (15. September 2010)

und noch ein Filmchen entdeckt.....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r11rFlYuR8Y"]YouTube        - P-weg marathon plettenberg 2010 mtb[/nomedia]

sehr schön...nur fehlt leider die Passage im Schwimmbad.

Hat denn dort niemand gefilmt????? Egal ob aus Fahrer- oder Zuschauerperspektive...?!?!?


----------



## pollux8 (15. September 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> und noch ein Filmchen entdeckt.....
> 
> YouTube        - P-weg marathon plettenberg 2010 mtb
> 
> ...



Eine schöne Erinnerung vom P-Weg Marathon.Besonders schön ist, das du direkt hinter uns *Vredener* am Start gefilmt hast.
Und das unter 300 Teilnehmer.der 93km Distance.
Frage:Wenn nur 225 Teilnehmer ins Ziel kamen,dann wäre der Ausfall von 75 eine schlechte Resonance


----------



## Toffifeeultras (15. September 2010)

nach meinem dritten platten hatte ich keine lust mehr weiter zufahren -.-
der letzte mist, aber die filme sowie die veranstaltung sind klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (16. September 2010)

eine weitere Entdeckung:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HONp0V73iAQ:daumen::daumen:

Ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf, das auch Aufnahmen vom Schwimmbad gibt !?!?


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (18. September 2010)

gibt es doch:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNsCRjg4DvU"]YouTube        - 10 Minuten P-Weg[/nomedia]


----------



## CD Rush (20. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich hätte noch zwei Finisher Shirts (Gr. XL) aus 2009 und 2010 abzugeben.
Langsam werden es echt viele.

http://cgi.ebay.de/P-Weg-Marathon-F...674?pt=DE_Herren_T_Shirts&hash=item3cb92d39f2

http://cgi.ebay.de/P-Weg-Marathon-F...219?pt=DE_Herren_T_Shirts&hash=item3cb92d576b

Evtl. braucht ja noch ein "Finisher" ein zweites Funktionsshirt.

Grüße.

CD Rush


----------



## Wave (13. Juli 2011)

Wegen Urlaubsfehlplanung habe ich meinen Kurzstreckenstartplatz für 28 Euro abzugeben.
(Erste Startblock) 
(Ummeldung kein Problem!)

bei intresse bitte bei mir melden!


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juli 2011)

gibts da startblöcke?


----------



## A4L (13. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> gibts da startblöcke?



Ja, je 200 Starter. Basierend auf den Vorjahreszeiten...


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juli 2011)

geil, dann stehe ich ja in 1.
bin als letzer gestartet und war am ende 41. ? der langstrecke.


nein marc, du brauchst jetzt nicht erwähnen dass du letztes jahr auf dem treppchen gestanden hast.


----------



## Wave (14. Juli 2011)

erst so ein run auf die plätze und jetzt will ihn keiner mehr?! gibts doch gar nicht


----------



## AndreZ. (26. Juli 2011)

Ich kann auch nicht...ist also noch ein Platz aus Block A zu vergeben. :-(

Bist Du deinen schon los Mense?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (26. Juli 2011)

Ich suche noch einen Startplatz für die Langstrecke.


----------



## AndreZ. (27. Juli 2011)

Mein Platz ist leider für die 42 km Runde.

MfG


----------



## Benji (30. Juli 2011)

ich würde ihn nehmen.

hast ne pn.

b


----------



## Benji (4. August 2011)

falls noch jemand wen kennt, der noch einen platz (egal welche strecke) loswerden möchte, ich würde ihn nehmen!

mfg b


----------



## crazy.man77 (5. August 2011)

Hi, ich suche noch einen Startplatz für die 42KM Runde. Falls jemand einen abgeben möchte, bitte PN an mich.


----------



## pollux8 (7. August 2011)

Ich habe vom unserem Team noch ein Startplatz für die 87km Runde 
abzugeben.
Interessierte bitte unter PN melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (8. August 2011)

Der Startplatz für die Langstrecke ist gerade vergeben worden


----------



## Dreckfräse (10. August 2011)

Suche noch Platz für die Kombi - kurz. Bitte per PM, Danke!


----------



## r19andre (19. August 2011)

Hi,
Ein Kollege von mir sucht noch einen 42km Startplatz.

Bitte per PN anbieten wenn auch kurzfristig

Gruß
Andre


----------



## BorisC79 (23. August 2011)

Ich gebe meinen Startplatz für die 42km-Runde ab. 

Platz ist weg


----------



## Elisio (23. August 2011)

Ist hier zufällig jemand im Besitz des KOMPLETTEN Höhenprofils für die Langstrecke?
Es gibt zwar eins auf der Homepage des P-Wegs, da ist aber bei 65 km Schluss??!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (23. August 2011)

Elisio schrieb:


> Ist hier zufällig jemand im Besitz des KOMPLETTEN Höhenprofils für die Langstrecke?
> Es gibt zwar eins auf der Homepage des P-Wegs, da ist aber bei 65 km Schluss??!





http://www.p-weg.de/biker/strecke

da sind beide Hohenprofile klar und deutlich zu sehen


----------



## Berrrnd (23. August 2011)

die skalierung der x-achse passt aber nicht.

diese endet, wie schon angemerkt, bei 65km.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (23. August 2011)

jo, stimmt...auf der Seite scheint's zu stimmen, aber bei der PDF Datei nicht ...mmmh.....

Schreib die mal an...vielleicht ist es ihnen garnicht aufgefallen!?!?!?


----------



## Elisio (24. August 2011)

Hab gerade mal ne Mail zum P-Weg Team geschickt.


----------



## general-easy (2. September 2011)

Weiß jemand ob es die gleiche Strecke wie im letzten Jahr wird oder gibts es kleine oder große Änderungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinrotwild (6. September 2011)

@Elisio
Also im PDF geht die große Strecke von der Skalierung her bis zum bitteren Ende.

Mal ne doofe Frage, hast du zufällig die Laufstrecke auf der ersten Seite angeschaut?
Das PDF hat 2 Seiten!

Gruß und bis Sonntag


----------



## Berrrnd (6. September 2011)

vielleicht wurde es geändert?!


----------



## Elisio (6. September 2011)

nein kleinrotwild, die PDF-Datei wurde vor kurzem aktualisiert.


----------



## wildspitze (7. September 2011)

Falls noch jemand einen Startplatz für die 88er-MTB-Runde sucht, ich kann wegen Knie-Problemen leider nicht teilnehmen.

Einige Beiträge zuvor wurde ja geschrieben, dass eine Ummeldung kein Problem sei. Ich habe diesbzgl. nichts auf der HP des Veranstalters gefunden. Gehen wir aber mal von einer korrekten Aussage aus. 

Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (7. September 2011)

Ummeldung ist kein Problem, aber nicht mehr kostenfrei!!


----------



## wildspitze (7. September 2011)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Ummeldung ist kein Problem, aber nicht mehr kostenfrei!!



Wie hoch sind die? Ich nehme mal an, noch akzeptabel. Würde ich übernehmen und gebe den Startplatz somit für den vor mir bezahlten Betrag von 35 EUR abzüglich der Ummeldekosten ab.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (8. September 2011)

Vielleicht könnte ja mal ein Ortsansässiger Plettenberger berichten wie sich das Wetter gestaltet, bzw wie die Wege sind....


----------



## gstyleds (9. September 2011)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte ja mal ein Ortsansässiger Plettenberger berichten wie sich das Wetter gestaltet, bzw wie die Wege sind....



Hi, ich komme aus der Nähe (ca. 30 km) und bin hier regelmäßig in den Wäldern unterwegs. Jetzt gerade hat´s zum ersten Mal seit 48 Stunden aufgehört zu regnen, somit sind die Böden ziemlich tief, auch wenn morgen kein Regen gemeldet ist. 
Ich kenne allerdings die Strecke des P-Weg nicht, Schotterpisten und Forststraßen trocknen hier relativ schnell ab, da bleibt dann meist nur so eine Grundfeuchtigkeit, was ganz gut für den Grip ist. 
Schlimm ist´s meist in den Traktorrillen, da wird es dann spaßig wenn mehr als fünf Mann pro Stunde durchfahren 

Ich bin morgen in Daun beim Vulkanbike-Marathon, dort sind die Verhältnisse ähnlich - und genau aus diesem Grund gehe ich dort mit meinem Tourer (mit Michelin Wild Grip´R) anstatt der Rennfeile (mit Conti RaceKing) an den Start.


----------



## wildspitze (9. September 2011)

wildspitze schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand einen Startplatz für die 88er-MTB-Runde sucht, ich kann wegen Knie-Problemen leider nicht teilnehmen.
> 
> Einige Beiträge zuvor wurde ja geschrieben, dass eine Ummeldung kein Problem sei. Ich habe diesbzgl. nichts auf der HP des Veranstalters gefunden. Gehen wir aber mal von einer korrekten Aussage aus.
> 
> Bei Interesse bitte PN.



Startplatz ist vergeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (9. September 2011)

kann mal jemand was zu den startblocken sagen?

wie viele fahrer umfassen diese blöcke? 

1-199
200-399 
usw.

letztes jahr bin ich als letzter auf die strecke gegangen und als 41. ins ziel gekommen.
dieses jahr darf ich mich deshalb wohl ganz vorne einreihen.
lange im startblock stehen nur um vielleicht 50 plätze weiter vorne zu sein lohnt sich aus meiner sicht aber nicht.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (9. September 2011)

schau mal auf die P-Weg Seite da steht was zum Thema Startblöcke !!!

Aber wieviele pro Block drin sind weiss ich auch nicht...


----------



## Berrrnd (9. September 2011)

ja, da steht dass die blöcke kontrolliert werden.
wer zu weit vorne steht wird disqualifiziert.


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (10. September 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ja, da steht dass die blöcke kontrolliert werden.
> wer zu weit vorne steht wird disqualifiziert.


 Hoffentlich macht man das auch wirklich.
Es gibt am anfang genug raum ein zu holen und ganz sicher beim langstrecke gibt es genug zeit.
Bis sonntag !!!!!


----------



## pollux8 (11. September 2011)

Großartiger Tag für die Niederländer.Bram Rood gewann schell das Rennen und vier Holländer kamen danach. Als Belohnung gab es Orange farbige T-Shirts und ein Gesang (TULPEN AUS AMSTERDAM)von den Siegern auf dem Podium.
Neben Wolken Brüchigen Regenfällen war es ein genialer Tag voll von Action.
Nächstes Jahr sind wir wieder dabei
Gratulation an Bram.
Bis zum Beachmarathon in Hoek van Holland


----------



## Deleted 83484 (11. September 2011)

Grosses Lob ( mal wieder) an das P-Weg Team, die Plettenberger und Alle die diese VEranstaltung möglich machen.

2012 sehr gerne wieder !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoeren (12. September 2011)

Super Orga und bombenstimmung in Plettenberg! Die 88 km haben mir fast die Schuhe ausgezogen aber wir sind fast noch im trockenen ins Ziel gekommen. Nächstes Mal nicht mehr mit weißer Hose 

Bilder? Videos? Habt ihr schon was gesehen?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. September 2011)

dann warst du aber schnell!

bin 31. auf der langen geworden.
konnte zum schluß sogar noch einige fahrer einholen.


ein geiles rennen!


----------



## snoeren (12. September 2011)

Naja so schnell auch wieder nicht ... daher hatte ich ja "fast" geschrieben. Die Abfahrt nach Plettenberg wurde im Blindflug ohne Sehhilfe gemeistert. So richtig nass wurde es dann erst als ich unter der warmen Dusche stand 

Ich war nur unwesentlich schneller als du, bin 18. geworden auf meinem neuen 29er Titanhobel. Hast du was vom Bergsprint mitbekommen, in dem ich völlig überraschen 14. wurde?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. September 2011)

ja, heute morgen auf der arbeit als ich auf der homepage geguckt habe.

so schlecht bin ich da auch nicht mit 49 sec., obwohl ich mich da schon ganz schön den berg hochgequält habe. 2fach sei dank. (26-40 / 11-32)
oben meinte jemand 48 sec., und ich dachte unser 3er grüppchen sei 48 sec. hinter dem vorausfahrenden.


----------



## alex80 (12. September 2011)

Hallo,

die Veranstaltung war mal wieder der absolute Hammer, einen ausführlichen Rennbericht gibt es auf meiner Homepage unter folgendem Link:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=70

Viel Spaß beim Lesen und bis zum nächsten Mal,
Alex


----------



## Berrrnd (12. September 2011)

glückwunsch!


----------



## KaiservonChina (12. September 2011)

Schlammschlacht hoch 3 

bin 51. auf der langen geworden und hätt ich keinen Krampf kurz vor Schluss gehabt, wär auch die 5h-Marke gefallen... so bliebs bei Netto 5:00.59... 

Aber was ne fantastische Stimmung dort - 2012 gerne wieder!!

Was hat euer Tacho denn für Höhenmeter gezeigt?
Meiner blieb komischer Weise bei grob 2170 hm stehen, aber ich geh grad mal davon aus, dass das vom Wetterumschwung (Hoch - dann Tiefdruck) kommt ?!

So drastisch können die sich ja nicht vertun bei der Angabe...

Ach - und Glückwunsch auch von mir! Hammerzeit!


----------



## tranquillity (12. September 2011)

Mein Edge500 hat 2142hm und 87.7km gemessen (ohne Geschw.sensor). Stimmt das?

Die Veranstaltung war wirklich super (wie immer). Nur das Wetter ... grad als ich aus dem Schlusstrail kam fing es so richtig an zu regnen. Musste dann ja zum Glück nicht mehr weit. Bin 8. gesamt geworden, aber irgendwie waren es diesmal fast alles Sen1 vor mir, deswegen 6. AK. Das beste ist natürlich in "Plattenberg" ohne Platten durchzukommen.


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (13. September 2011)

Auf meine Polar 2.150 hm, kein distanz (speedsensor verloren nach 20 km).
Weiter ein tolles rennen, viel freundliche zuschauer, strecke posten OK, verplegung OK. Auch hier leider nu wenig fahrer am 88 km strecke....... 
Nur das viel zu lange warten beim siege ehrung war nicht OK. Am 13:45u am ziel und fast 3 stunde später endlich am podium für meine P3 beim M3.
Mein report (leider für euch in Holländisch) und link nach einige facebook foto's.


----------

